# los v les



## jprjpvrk1

les v los is troubling me. A women I know said "les dije." I think if I want to say "I told it to them"( los lo dije ) then I can use los. los-indirect/les-direct. Correct?


----------



## Bocha

I told it to them - 

Se lo dije.

(_Les lo dije_ would be the logic form but it sounds bad, so _les_ changes to _se_)


----------



## david13

jprjpvrk1 said:


> les v los is troubling me. A women I know said "les dije." I think if I want to say "I told it to them"( los lo dije ) then I can use los. los-indirect/les-direct. Correct?



Lo/la/los/las direct
le/les indirect

But look up el léismo as le is in some places used as a direct object.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

So "les dije" is incorrect david13?


----------



## transparente

jprjpvrk1 said:


> So "les dije" is incorrect david13?


 
It is correct.

Les dije que se fueran.
I told them to leave.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

If that is true transparente, then les is a direct object. Right?


----------



## transparente

I guess. I am not good with grammar definitions.
As David said, sometimes it can be used as direct object. And that is called "leísmo".


----------



## Bocha

jprjpvrk1 said:


> If that is true transparente, then les is a direct object. Right?


 
_Les_ dije que se fueran.


No, _les_ is indirect object.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

Interesting


----------



## david13

Les dije que se fueran.
I told them to leave.

Them (les) is the indirect object.  What was told (to leave or que se fueran) is the direct object. It's a phrase as a direct object rather than a single word, but it's a direct object nonetheless.

Regards,

_*David*_


----------



## jprjpvrk1

I told them ( direct )----I told it ( direct ) to them ( indirect ). I'm confused.


----------



## transparente

Me too.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

If you say "I told them to leave" then "them" is the direct object.


----------



## Bocha

To tell someone (IO) the truth (DO)

Decir_le_ a alguien la verdad.

la verdad DO

-le a alguien (IO, must be duplicated)


I told them (IO) to leave.

Les (IO) dije que se fueran.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

In the sentence; I told it to them, "it" is direct and "them'" is indirect.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Askaks

Let's see...
the woman said "*les *dije."
You're wrong, it only means "I told *them*" and not "I told *it *to *them*"
That's why you can't say "los lo dije" among other things.

Direct object "la, las lo, los"
I bought a lamp. I bought it. = Compré una lampara. *La *compré.
I wrote 7 letters. I wrote them. = Escribí 7 cartas. *Las *escribí.
I finally saw your car. I saw it. = Finalmente ví tu auto. *Lo *vi.
I brought all the papers. I brought them.= Traje todos los papeles. *Los *traje.

Indirect object "me, te, le, se, nos, les"
He bought the lamp for me. = *Me *la compró.
I wrote 7 letters to you. = *Te *las escribí.
I gave your boyfriend the car. = *Le *dí el auto... or...*Se *lo di. (both possible) but *never *"*Le *lo di".
She brought all the papers for us. = *Nos *los trajo.
She also brought papers to them. = También *les *trajo papeles.... or También *se *los trajo. (both possible) but never "*Les *los trajo"

I hope it's clear now. Or at least less messy


----------



## jprjpvrk1

Everything you said makes sense but that means that les dije is wrong because "les" in that statment is a direct object.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

y dijo usted que "les" no es a direct object.


----------



## Jifty

I think the 'les' is an indirect object because by saying that you told the people something, it is implied that 'something' was actually said. So the people are indirect in relation to the actual sentence being verbalized. Right?


----------



## david13

Gracias, Askaks. Ahora es mucho menos messy. Para aclararlo (yo espero),
I told it to him sería  "se lo dije" y no "le lo dije" porque no se usa le con lo o la. ¿Ya lo entiendo? 

Un saludo,

_*David*_


----------



## jprjpvrk1

YA ENTIENDO!! That is a good point. Gracias.


----------



## Filis Cañí

LES is a pronoun that substitutes an Indirect Object, whether masculine or femenine (plural). With the verb DECIR, the person to whom you say whatever is always an Indirect Object, and therefore you always use LES.

Di a esas mujeres que vengan. = Diles que vengan.
Ese hombre decía que no a los niños. = Ese hombre les decía que no.

LOS/LAS are pronouns that substitute a Direct Object; LOS for plural masculines and LAS for plural femenines.

Veo llegar a las mujeres. = Las veo llegar.
Veo a tres hombres en un burro. = Los veo en un burro.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

jifty; I didn't think about the implied part.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

finally I get it.


----------



## jprjpvrk1

gracias todos!


----------



## Jellby

jprjpvrk1 said:


> I told them ( direct )



Not in Spanish, it is indirect and you're missing the direct object (_what_ did you tell them?).

That's why you cannot directly say "I was told" in Spanish, because you can turn the indirect object into the subject of a passive.


----------



## Ivy29

jprjpvrk1 said:


> I told them ( direct )----I told it ( direct ) to them ( indirect ). I'm confused.


 
*les dije que se fueran. ( always is implied the direct object).*
*¿qué cosa les dije? = que se fueran ( directo object)*
*¿a quiénes ? = INDIRECT OBJECT a ellos.*

*les escribí ( implied = A LETTER) = DIRECT OBJECT.*
*a ellos = LES = INDIRECT OBJECT.*
*LES DIJE = ( implied you said something) DIRECT OBJECT.*
*a ellos = INDIRECT OBJECT = LES.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Filis Cañí

Digo una tontería. = La digo. (Direct Object.)
Digo un refrán. = Lo digo. (Direct Object.)


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *les dije que se fueran. ( always is implied the direct object).*
> *¿qué cosa les dije? = que se fueran ( directo object)*
> *¿a quiénes ? = INDIRECT OBJECT a ellos.*
> 
> *les escribí ( implied = A LETTER) = DIRECT OBJECT.  *
> *a ellos = LES = INDIRECT OBJECT.*
> *LES DIJE = ( implied you said something) DIRECT OBJECT.  *
> *a ellos = INDIRECT OBJECT = LES.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
Pienso que te has equivocado:
a letter = direct object
something = direct object


----------



## Filis Cañí

Escribí unas cartas. = Las escribí. (Direct Object.)
Escribí a mis amigos. = Les escribí. (Indirect Object.)

Escribí unas cartas a mis amigos. = Se las escribí. (Direct and Indirect Objects.) (*Les* always changes to *se* when used with other pronouns.)


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Pienso que te has equivocado:
> a letter = direct object
> something = direct object


 
¿DÓNDE? amigo PiTT.
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *les dije que se fueran. ( always is implied the direct object).*
> *¿qué cosa les dije? = que se fueran ( directo object)*
> *¿a quiénes ? = INDIRECT OBJECT a ellos.*
> 
> *les escribí ( implied = A LETTER) = DIRECT OBJECT.*
> *a ellos = LES = INDIRECT OBJECT.*
> *LES DIJE = ( implied you said something) DIRECT OBJECT.*
> *a ellos = INDIRECT OBJECT = LES.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
Pienso que es mejor así:

les escribí (implied = A LETTER = DIRECT OBJECT)
LES DIJE = (implied you said something = DIRECT OBJECT)

Sólo para evitar un malentendido   
¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Pienso que es mejor así:
> 
> les escribí (implied = A LETTER = DIRECT OBJECT)
> LES DIJE = (implied you said something = DIRECT OBJECT)
> 
> Sólo para evitar un malentendido
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


 
El signo igual pegado a letter es su complemento directo, lo mismo com something = direct object.
That's okay, for me is clear.
Ivy29


----------

